# Regarder les JT de France 2 sur un Mac, vous y arrivez ?



## daphone (26 Avril 2009)

Bonjour, 

Je viens poster ici car je n'arrive pas (et je ne suis pas le seul mac apparemment)  à regarder les JT de France 2 (je ne sais pas pour les autres vidéos du site de France Télévision mais c'est les JT qui m'intéresse pour mon boulot)
J'ai pourtant Quicktime pro, avec tous les plug perian, flip4mac, WMP, etc.. Mais à l'affichage de la page, safari plante "inopinément" . J'ai réussi toutefois à un moment à lancer la vidéo, mais c'est Quicktime qui lance une fenêtre externe a Safari, j'arrive à la lire, mais derrière Safari se ferme également...

J'ai essayé avant de poster ce sujet, d'en parler et de tester avec des techniciens Apple, et surtout avec les responsables France télévisions, qui n'en savent pas plus....
Avez vous la solution miracle autre que de passer par Boot Camp pour regarder une simple vidéo ?? 

En vous remerciant par avance...


----------



## Anonyme (26 Avril 2009)

Oui.
J'ai bon?


----------



## marc-book (26 Avril 2009)

zatoo


----------



## ntx (26 Avril 2009)

Chez moi ça marche, je pense que tu as un peu trop bricolé ton installation et mis le bazar.
Sors les préférences de Safari de leur répertoire et réessaie. Eventuellement essaie sur un nouveau compte utilisateur pour vérifier l'installation de tes plug-ins.
Et si tu as installé WMP, vire ce truc c'est complètement obsolète sur un Mac Intel, F4M suffit.


----------



## daphone (26 Avril 2009)

Oui ben je suis obligé de bricoler sur le mien pour trouver une solution , car sur les 4 macs du boulot, impossible de les lire et je ne les ai pas bricolé donc...

Je vais suivre votre manip précisement. quel fichier de préférences de safari faut -il retirer ? j'ai testé sur un compte invité c'est pareil, safari plante... 
Il ya forcément une solution car j'arrive a lire la vidéo alors on est pas loin !


----------



## ntx (26 Avril 2009)

Si ça plante sur une nouvelle session, ce ne sont pas les préférences de Safari. Je pencherais alors plutôt pour une version foireuse d'un plug-in, au hasard ... WMP. Vire ce truc.


----------



## daphone (6 Mai 2009)

Non décidement rien n'y fait.. Avec Firefox ça plante pas mais vidéo toujours lancée via l'appli quicktime fenetré et impossible de naviguer dans le timecode (faut attendre que ça charge en linéaire quoi)


----------



## marc-book (6 Mai 2009)

Il est important de résoudre ton problème mais as tu essayé zatoo ?


----------



## daphone (7 Mai 2009)

Non je n'ai pas essayé Zatto, je vais le faire.

Mais je pense que ce n'est pas seulement mon problème puisque je connais une bonne dizaine de macs autour de moi qui ont le même problème donc ceux qui l'ont pas, ils ont trifouiller quelque chose, donnez nous la recette ^^

J'ai appelé le service de France Télévisions , pôle site internet, et bien ils en savent pas plus que ça...


----------



## fredomacpro (7 Mai 2009)

De même, pourtant pas de "bricolages" tout est clean, j'ai la petite pub vw ou enfants qui crient avec le compte à rebours avant ce JT puis écran blanc  ?


----------



## Le docteur (7 Mai 2009)

Bizarre, pas de problème non plus. 
Je ne sais plus si c'est eux ou France 3 mais dernièrement on m'avait fait de la retape pour silverlight quand j'ai été sur le site. Je ne  l'ai pas installé (MicroZoft, ah! non !).
Tu n'aurais ce truc installé par hasard ?


----------



## fredomacpro (7 Mai 2009)

Bizrarre s't'affaire là sur la rtbf.be et la rtl.be tout est OK. de même je n'ose pas installer silverlight.

PS : Tout mes logiciels sont updatés


----------



## ntx (7 Mai 2009)

daphone a dit:


> donc ceux qui l'ont pas, ils ont trifouiller quelque chose, donnez nous la recette ^^


Non c'est ceux qui l'ont qui ont triffouillé quelque chose  
Fais le ménage dans tes plug-ins, réinstalle tout proprement mais surtout pas WMP.


----------



## Elbozo (8 Mai 2009)

Moi non plus ca ne marche pas avec Safari, mais aucun soucis avec Firefox qui se base sur Flip4Mac


----------



## daphone (8 Mai 2009)

Alors j'ai essayé un peu toutes les manips. J'ai bien évidemment enlevé complètement WMP me disant que je pouvais vivre sans Microchiottes. 

J'ai essayé sur un mac tout neuf, sans rien n'y faire, safari me demande le plug in, ou alors sur un autre, ça affiche la pub puis rien. 

J'ai un peu tout bricolé dans tous les sens. Essayé diverses combinaisons. désormais, ça marche selon mon message #7.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mai 2009)

daphone a dit:


> Alors j'ai essayé un peu toutes les manips. J'ai bien évidemment enlevé complètement WMP me disant que je pouvais vivre sans Microchiottes.
> 
> J'ai essayé sur un mac tout neuf, sans rien n'y faire, safari me demande le plug in, ou alors sur un autre, ça affiche la pub puis rien.
> 
> J'ai un peu tout bricolé dans tous les sens. Essayé diverses combinaisons. désormais, ça marche selon mon message #7.



T'as installé flip4mac?


----------



## daphone (8 Mai 2009)

bien sûr, et quand je dis trifouiller, c'est justement cocher décocher des cases dans les prèfs de flip4mac


----------



## Le docteur (8 Mai 2009)

Le mien est réglé pour sortir la vidéo dans une fenêtre Quicktime. Mais je ne pense pas que ce soit ça qui change la donne.


----------



## ducjacq (14 Mai 2009)

Avec VLC et MyFreeTV tout baigne


----------



## caro12 (15 Mai 2009)

Bonjour, 

J'ai le même problème pour lire les vidéos du journal de france 2 et même chose sur le site de france 5.

Je n'ai pas installé zattoo est ce que ça marche?


----------



## richard-deux (15 Mai 2009)

caro12 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai le même problème pour lire les vidéos du journal de france 2 et même chose sur le site de france 5.
> 
> Je n'ai pas installé zattoo est ce que ça marche?



Zattoo ne te permet que de regarder en direct.

Tu peux utiliser l'application sans avoir à paramètrer Quicktime ou flip4mac car la diffusion se fait en Flash.


----------

